# Check out the prices section of this web page



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

http://rollandreashplumbing.com/?gclid=CPjqq8uJsZwCFdFJ2godLyRCnI 


I was noticing the water heater prices in Jax and no wonder I have an uphill battle. Im suprised they advertise it..

Also repipes seem way low


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

thats before they upsale , dont worry they will get more,


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice website.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

service guy said:


> Nice website.


I know, and they probably paid less for theirs than mine which is useless. Up to 10 trucks is decent in Jax but they are running a mixed bag. Also no uniforms or tucked in shirts...which should encourage ironranger.


Oh wait they are tucked in but they have a profile that covers the belt...hehe like mine


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Wonderin' why they charge a different labor rate for residential? :whistling2:


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Pipedoc said:


> Wonderin' why they charge a different labor rate for residential? :whistling2:


I just noticed that. Their residential prices look reasonable to me, even though they are on the low side of things. But the commercial prices are cutthroat low? I'd rather not do commercial service at all, rather than cut my own throat to get it.:no:


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Pipedoc said:


> Wonderin' why they charge a different labor rate for residential? :whistling2:


 Good question. Ill hazard a guess that they are not doing as much res.


----------



## ROSELLE PLUMBER (Jun 26, 2009)

:furious:: :I dont see lic bond or insured:no:


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

ROSELLE PLUMBER said:


> :furious:: :I dont see lic bond or insured:no:


 In small letters in the blue field menu area on the left on top a cfc-xxxxxx is the florida cert. They are pretty strict on licensing ---they do go after unlicensed activity


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

$675 for a water heater installed?? no way the end bill will be that low.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Plumber Jim said:


> $675 for a water heater installed?? no way the end bill will be that low.


 Sad to say it is in this state. Its even lower in my area with at least half of all the plumbers, I lose a lot of those jobs. :furious:


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

tALK ABOUT UP FRONT PRICING:laughing:


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

stillaround said:


> I know, and they probably paid less for theirs than mine which is useless. Up to 10 trucks is decent in Jax but they are running a mixed bag. Also no uniforms or tucked in shirts...which should encourage ironranger.
> 
> 
> Oh wait they are tucked in but they have a profile that covers the belt...hehe like mine


What? My company wears uniform shirts with our personal name, company name on them. We also wear a company named hat and yes, our shirts are tucked in.
My water heater installed prices start at over 900 dollars. Ya want to try again maybe?:whistling2:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I like to wear a 3 piece suit,Rolex submariner and drive a lexus as a service vehicle. Lets them know they have a sucessful plumber working for them. People love it and why not let them see what they are really paying for.:laughing: Companies go overboard with all the glitter. Infact once a customer filled out my check with a mr. rooter pen. Gotta love it.:laughing:


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

ironranger said:


> What? My company wears uniform shirts with our personal name, company name on them. We also wear a company named hat and yes, our shirts are tucked in.
> My water heater installed prices start at over 900 dollars. Ya want to try again maybe?:whistling2:


 1001 apologies.....I thought in a previous thread you were not into your uniform.....


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I like to wear a 3 piece suit,Rolex submariner and drive a lexus as a service vehicle. Lets them know they have a sucessful plumber working for them. People love it and why not let them see what they are really paying for.:laughing: Companies go overboard with all the glitter. Infact once a customer filled out my check with a mr. rooter pen. Gotta love it.:laughing:


I would like to see that...3 piece suit...some pics please.


----------



## RDW 920 (Mar 30, 2009)

Anyone notice this on their "nice website"

*Weather  it's a toilet repair, sink repair,*

do they only work when it rains?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

RDW 920 said:


> Anyone notice this on their "nice website"
> 
> *Weather  it's a toilet repair, sink repair,*
> 
> do they only work when it rains?


I noticed it, but I figure at those rates, they can't afford to hire anyone who can spell correctly.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

jjbex said:


> I noticed it, but I figure at those rates, they can't afford to hire anyone who can spell correctly.


 Well this may come as a shock....Florida has some of the nicest people in the world but there is a rampant spelling deficiency......Public records in my county had wire spelled "wore"...pretty much a phonetic spelling.
School system has their hands full or folded one.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

stillaround said:


> Well this may come as a shock....Florida has some of the nicest people in the world but there is a rampant spelling deficiency......Public records in my county had wire spelled "wore"...pretty much a phonetic spelling.
> School system has their hands full or folded one.


Obama will fix it.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

It is sad to say but those are numbers here these days. I really could care less if my competitors know my numbers in most situations, but I personally would not post them on my website. I prefer to see the job before I disclose a number. 

I can see the thinking behind posting them, that is, posted pricing helps qualify the lead. You figure if someone takes the time to look up a price before they call you it is likely you will get the job.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

stillaround said:


> Well this may come as a shock....Florida has some of the nicest people in the world but there is a rampant spelling deficiency......Public records in my county had wire spelled "wore"...pretty much a phonetic spelling.
> School system has their hands full or folded one.


:blink: :laughing:


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*silk ties*

years ago i collected silk ties. it started as a joke because i used to were bibs. had a friend that ran a resale shop and she saved them for me. well i started wearing them to work. no tie well i wasn't working. that went on for a few years until i was on a job and a lady that makes rag rugs asked for them. so i'm down to my hand painted new york tie and my hand embossed raised dragon tie. lol.................. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

$2000 for a 2 bath repipe with water service. WOW. That's so cheap it's mind blowing. CPVC crap though with only a 5 year warranty. You can bet farm that they are going to cut that place to shreds with the home owner paying for the drywall/tile repairs. I'd bet a few bucks that every single piece of material used is the absolute rock bottom of the barrel cheap stuff. We were charging twice that much *10 years ago* in Orlando and we were the cheap guys in town.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

You tellin me you'd do a 2 bath attic house repipe with a new water service for 2 grand? I used to get paid $600-$800 to repipe a house as an employee.

If you really work that cheap you need to move up here and I'll sub you out a few per month.



Proud Plumber said:


> It is sad to say but those are numbers here these days. I really could care less if my competitors know my numbers in most situations, but I personally would not post them on my website. I prefer to see the job before I disclose a number.
> 
> I can see the thinking behind posting them, that is, posted pricing helps qualify the lead. You figure if someone takes the time to look up a price before they call you it is likely you will get the job.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Protech said:


> You tellin me you'd do a 2 bath attic house repipe with a new water service for 2 grand? I used to get paid $600-$800 to repipe a house as an employee.
> 
> If you really work that cheap you need to move up here and I'll sub you out a few per month.





Protech said:


> $2000 for a 2 bath repipe with water service. WOW. That's so cheap it's mind blowing. CPVC crap though with only a 5 year warranty. You can bet farm that they are going to cut that place to shreds with the home owner paying for the drywall/tile repairs. I'd bet a few bucks that every single piece of material used is the absolute rock bottom of the barrel cheap stuff. We were charging twice that much *10 years ago* in Orlando and we were the cheap guys in town.


 
That got me too. $4500 area in Gainesville ...for those prices if I were a stupid homeowner I'd call them to come from Jax and pay travel.


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

Their hourly prices are almost the same as ours. The 40 gal WH is one-hundred more.


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

there is a local guy in my area that worked for a trash collection comany 
on a garbage truck,on his last day he wore a tux and emptied trash, it made the front page of the newspapers i was just a kid then but when i hear that story i always bust up laughing because that is something that i would do!lol


----------



## Ashleymc (Nov 14, 2009)

*My usual pricing*

By Apt $69 call plus flat rate labor/material
Emg. $99 call plus plus plus
Weekend emg. $139 call plus plus plus

this is how i get into the door..if they have a problem with the call out charge..we are done! good luck to you as you would Never be happy with me no matter what I do for you..:furious:


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*wh*

i'm not sure about wh. they don't mention install, parts and labor. i just googled ao smith promax. $538.00 to $585.00. parts and labor appear to be extra. breid.................:rockon:


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

breid1903 said:


> i'm not sure about wh. they don't mention install, parts and labor. i just googled ao smith promax. $538.00 to $585.00. parts and labor appear to be extra. breid.................:rockon:


If you look at the coupons. They have a coupon for wh install $475

There is no way I can afford to install a wh that cheap. If I had to work that cheap I might as well stay home


----------



## longplumb (Nov 15, 2009)

All I can say Is WOW!! Do they have any tools to install this stuff!!!!


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

It's hard to imagine a 5yr warranty on a CPVC repipe.


----------

